# Test stopped at 68 questions....



## Jakex90 (Jun 4, 2010)

Okayy I took the nremt today and felt pissed off at myself because my test stopped only at 68... Is that a bad number to stop at ? ...


----------



## medic417 (Jun 4, 2010)

Yup less than 70 automatic fail.

Just check NR later today and you either passed or failed.  The number of questions tells you nothing.


----------



## foxfire (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a friend that failed at 120 and I passed at 60. You never know what will come of the test question count. Just chill out, if you pass you pass. You fail, hit the books again and give it another try.


----------



## livewiremaxx (Jun 12, 2010)

Thought the min was 70 questions.  Always depends on how you did I guess.   I have seen people pass at 70, usually anyone under 100 pass from what I gathered, but seen people passing at 120 too


----------



## MCROP (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine stopped the other day at 72 and I passed. Don't sweat it


----------



## Focallength (Jun 13, 2010)

statistically if you get kicked out at a low number you passed, unless you did really bad and failed miserably. if you get kicked out in the low to mid hundreds, you may have passed but then again you may not. If you go into the high hundreds to 200 you have a better than average chance you failed but you may still pass.

Got it? so theres a greater than average chance you passed but you may have just totally bombed the test too.


----------



## EMTtoBE (Jun 13, 2010)

You never know its just a waiting game lol...i took mine and it stoped at 70 and i passed i thought i bombed the test cause it kept asking the same question more then once..then 3 guys from my class passed one stoped at 66 another 69 and another 96 so you never know...dont stress im sure you did fine as long as you paid attention in class lol


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 13, 2010)

I know someone who passed w/ 59 questions.

My basic stopped at 72.  Taking medic one in 2 months.


----------



## dudemanguy (Jun 13, 2010)

I have to admit im a little skeptical of people who say they passed in under 70questions. 70 seems to be the cut off for so many(including me). I suspect this is basically the minimum number of questions for the program to determine if you pass or not, and that the ones who claim less than that are either mistaken or bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:ting.

I could be wrong, no real way to know, just a hunch on my part.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jun 13, 2010)

dudemanguy said:


> I have to admit im a little skeptical of people who say they passed in under 70questions. 70 seems to be the cut off for so many(including me). I suspect this is basically the minimum number of questions for the program to determine if you pass or not, and that the ones who claim less than that are either mistaken or bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:ting.
> 
> I could be wrong, no real way to know, just a hunch on my part.



Nah, there's an affirmative action sensor on the computer that will end the test earlier for minorities...


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jun 13, 2010)

@jakex: if you did well in your class and you knew the material that  was presented on the exam, but still felt "uncertain" your probably did ok.

then again if u took that test and left with question marks floatin over your head then idk you might not have done well lol.


----------

